
Why Hollywood Loves This Austrailian Tech Company - fezz
https://www.growmagazine.online/hollywood-loves-australian-company-become-global-leader-cameras-just-four-years/
======
Safety1stClyde
Maybe it is time for Australians to outgrow the narrative that any time an
Australian company succeeds at doing anything, it is a "David versus Goliath"
story or some kind of absurdly hopeful "against all odds" narrative. It's
getting very tedious when every single success in Australia is described in
these terms.

~~~
someguydave
I've visited a few Commonwealth nations (I'm an American) and what strikes me
as amusing is the way in which they monopolize the local media. You would
think that it would be cheap in a "free media" environment to just retransmit
US (or UK) media and not bother with local content production- but that never
happens. They all have their own government controlled media content outlets.

I guess the point I'm making is that in general the TV tells people what to
think - and each country is very careful to ensure that it says the right
things, even if there is a "free press".

By the way the same goes for the US - it's pretty likely that lots of US folk
would watch foreign English media but somehow it's just "not available".

